# Installing A Brake Controller



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

So I am thinking about installing the brake controller myself, any tips or instructions?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

h57tony said:


> So I am thinking about installing the brake controller myself, any tips or instructions?


Just make sure you get the correct harness. I found it pretty easy actuall. Hardest part was figuring out where to mount it.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

h57tony said:


> So I am thinking about installing the brake controller myself, any tips or instructions?


My 2005 Chevy Crew Cab came with the harness, but I didn't know what it was for at the time. It sat under my back seat for a few years.

I found a couple of factory made holes in the steel under the dash directly below the steering column. They were the perfect width for the bracket of my brake controller (a Draw-Tite model). It's not exactly where I would rather mount it, but I don't like to drill a lot of holes, so I mounted it there. It has worked out.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I was originally told to mount it on the left side since most people drive with their right hand. I chose to mount mine on the right side so *only* if had to be DW could reach it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

When you get your Prodigy make sure you get the matching cable for you pickup, then it is a simple plug and play.
good luck


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the responses. Didn't realize it was so simple. I thought I would have to do a lot of wiring.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty simple install. Took me less than a half hour to install. I did all the wiring on my kitchen table, then I just plugged it in and it was done. Like USMC03 said, the hardest part is where to locate the unit. I too put mine on my right so that DW could reach it if I was fighting sway.


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

I just found out that Camping World is offering free installation right now, so I just might take advantage of that...


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Is your Chevy the new body style? If so, I don't think you have a harness. There are some wires taped up below that need to be spliced to the prodigy, and I don't think it was as easy as match this color with that. I think there were some extra wires that didn't get connected to anything. Also under the hood are 2 additional wires that need to be connected to the posts on the fuse box (and you will need to buy some nuts too). And you may need to hook up some additional fuses to get power to the trailer.

It wasn't nearly as easy on my old Ford. Just google for the instructions. Prodigy did a good job making them with pictures and all.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

This video shows how to do it.


----------



## Kwatchi (Jun 22, 2009)

Same thing, when I upgraded from my 2000 silverado to my 08 sierra crew cab the brake controller simple plugged into the fuse box with an adapter harness. I figured I could by another adapter and just plug it in to the sierra. Well that didn't work. I spoke to my dealer and they couldn't help, it was early 08 so maybe they have something different now. I called camping world and they said bring it in, but couldn't tell me anything either. So I called my manufacturer of my brake controller (prodigy I think I don't know for sure, I'm at work) and they said they get that call a few times a day, sent me and email with picturegrams that made it simple. Wire's are taped up under the dash and next to the fuse box under the hood. Attach to battery terminal, get the nuts, and the picturegram matched the colors under the dash. I specifically wanted to mount it center right so I punctured a few pilot holes with a hot iron ( couldn't get a drill to the spot, too cramped) and mounted. No biggie good luck.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Tony:

Installing the brake controller in my 2007 Chevy was not a piece of cake, but I did manage to get it done once I solved the challenges that GM deliberately built into my vehicle. If you don't have a factory plug for the controller then you might want to read this:

2007 Suburban Brake Controller Installation


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Kwatchi said:


> Same thing, when I upgraded from my 2000 silverado to my 08 sierra crew cab the brake controller simple plugged into the fuse box with an adapter harness. I figured I could by another adapter and just plug it in to the sierra. Well that didn't work. I spoke to my dealer and they couldn't help, it was early 08 so maybe they have something different now. I called camping world and they said bring it in, but couldn't tell me anything either. So I called my manufacturer of my brake controller (prodigy I think I don't know for sure, I'm at work) and they said they get that call a few times a day, sent me and email with picturegrams that made it simple. Wire's are taped up under the dash and next to the fuse box under the hood. Attach to battery terminal, get the nuts, and the picturegram matched the colors under the dash. I specifically wanted to mount it center right so I punctured a few pilot holes with a hot iron ( couldn't get a drill to the spot, too cramped) and mounted. No biggie good luck.


I mounted mine to the right of me. I had to shove self tapping screws in by hand because I couldn't get a drill in there either. (It should have been an excuse to buy a new drill - but I just didn't see the opportunity at the moment). It took me almost an hour just to get the mounting bracket on. What a pain. Glad it's done though.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah I installed mine as well on my new 08 chev... The thing that ticked me off is there are two hot wires under the hood that need to be connected, only knew about the one. They do not come with a harness as they want you to buy add on built in brake controller. The other thing that I wasnt thrilled about is that even with the tow package and everything, it still doesnt come with the fuses needed for the brake controller.

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

KosinTrouble said:


> Yeah I installed mine as well on my new 08 chev... The thing that ticked me off is there are two hot wires under the hood that need to be connected, only knew about the one. They do not come with a harness as they want you to buy add on built in brake controller. The other thing that I wasnt thrilled about is that even with the tow package and everything, it still doesnt come with the fuses needed for the brake controller.
> 
> Kos


I feel your pain. See my link from above.


----------

